# Crime in Maadi



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

....Email I have received. Apologies if the english doesn't sound quite right, I have translated it using "google"...

We have just learned the attack last night at the corner of 85 Street and Canal Street (at the zebra crossing poorly lit

between these two blocks) of two French teenagers, high school students returning from McDonald's.



The scenario was as follows:



3 adults, posing as police officers, ask adolecents their papers. The two teenagers are asking

proof of their status as police officer. One of the attackers pulled a knife and is then put under threat the

mobile phones and pendants and then fled after searching the two teens.



The two teens have nothing.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sign of the times. About a week ago, a Filipino was on road 9 coming out of one of the banks and a motorcycle came up behind her on the street and snatched her bag. She had her wallet and computer inside. Luckily she had already deposited her money. There were no police around, only a few security guards, but they were too slow to catch the motorcycle. This occurred around noon.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes there was an incident of a car snatching a bag of a french woman only last week in Degla too. She required hospital treatment. 

I guess we just need to be more careful


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Big fight last night at Maadi police station, apparently it was between the police and went on until the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Big fight last night at Maadi police station, apparently it was between the police and went on until the wee hours of the morning.



ahh this is what it was all about

Demonstrating policemen escalated their demands late Wednesday, calling for the dismissal of officers loyal to former Interior Minister Habib al-Adly, who is standing trial on charges of killing protesters during the revolution.

Lower-ranking policemen started their protest on Wednesday at the Maadi police station against the wishes of Major General Mohsen Mourad, Cairo's security chief.

Officers demanded Mourad be sacked for violating a ministry declaration that police shifts should not exceed eight hours per day. Mourad had earlier extended shifts to 12 hours. Several higher-ranking police officers also joined the protest.

Officer Youssef Gaafar said they would continue the open-ended sit-in across the country until Adly’s loyalists - including Mourad and the minister’s assistants - are dismissed.

The protests are being staged at police stations in Helwan, Shubra, Sayeda Zeinab, Maadi, Tebbeen and Matareya, Gaafar said, adding that ministry leaders are still acting in the same way as the Mubarak regime.

Major General Mahmoud Ali, Cairo's deputy chief of security, threatened and insulted the protesting officers, said Gaafar.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

my friend lives on road 15 and her son went downstairs from their apartment to get something by their building...think rocks for school project. He went back into the building which is a reception with a glass door and a man followed him in and had a knife. He took his mobile and other stuff. Luckily no one was hurt. Please be careful as foreigners are thought of as so rich and easy targets.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

To be honest I dont see anything to panic about.. We are now allowed to know what crime is being committed whereas before the crime stats were falsified.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> To be honest I dont see anything to panic about.. We are now allowed to know what crime is being committed whereas before the crime stats were falsified.


I disagree. Before, at least there was the presence of police to deter crime, but now there is nothing. Crime and violence are escalating and expats are being targeted. 

Just yesterday I was made aware of a violent attack involving a taxi driver with a knife against an expat last weekend. The taxi driver robbed the expat at knife point and slashed their wrist during the struggle. Everyday, it's getting more dangerous out there.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> I disagree. Before, at least there was the presence of police to deter crime, but now there is nothing. Crime and violence are escalating and expats are being targeted.
> 
> Just yesterday I was made aware of a violent attack involving a taxi driver with a knife against an expat last weekend. The taxi driver robbed the expat at knife point and slashed their wrist during the struggle. Everyday, it's getting more dangerous out there.


All this was going on 20 yrs ago, kidnapping, drive by snatchings, rape, murder, and not just Egyptian community,also foreigners have always been easy targets,(had 3 bags snatched, and saw endless number of Egyptian penises flashed, 15-20 yrs ago.)
The problem is not lack of police, do you think they did anything 20 yrs ago!!
Think the problem is the foreigners have herded them selves together in favorite living communities , maadi ,zamelick etc and compounds, and shop in few shops Carr ours metro etc, so a bit like shooting ducks in a barrel .
All the stories mentioned above, could have been written in the 90s
Like any other capital city you must be vigilant .


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> To be honest I dont see anything to panic about.. We are now allowed to know what crime is being committed whereas before the crime stats were falsified.


If you don't see it then you're just "lucky" but doesn't mean it's not there 

It's getting ugly day after day with the prices of everything going up, where I live the main "stylish" thing now is to rob jewelry stores, attack females who are wearing ANY sort of gold, and burgling apartments/houses in the middle of the day while the residents are out working/schooling or whatever, and usually sweeping golden stuff too......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> All this was going on 20 yrs ago, kidnapping, drive by snatchings, rape, murder, and not just Egyptian community,also foreigners have always been easy targets,(had 3 bags snatched, and saw endless number of Egyptian penises flashed, 15-20 yrs ago.)
> The problem is not lack of police, do you think they did anything 20 yrs ago!!
> Think the problem is the foreigners have herded them selves together in favorite living communities , maadi ,zamelick etc and compounds, and shop in few shops Carr ours metro etc, so a bit like shooting ducks in a barrel .
> All the stories mentioned above, could have been written in the 90s
> Like any other capital city you must be vigilant .




Exactly, I have always maintained on this forum that crime is rife and that we just didnt hear about it, I live beside a police station and daily there are police vans in and out with prisoners..it always puzzled me that a country with no crime had all these prisoners below me or maybe they were all sent to my local so giving me a false impression


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> If you don't see it then you're just "lucky" but doesn't mean it's not there
> 
> It's getting ugly day after day with the prices of everything going up, where I live the main "stylish" thing now is to rob jewelry stores, attack females who are wearing ANY sort of gold, and burgling apartments/houses in the middle of the day while the residents are out working/schooling or whatever, and usually sweeping golden stuff too......




I have always seen it and said so but no one believed me they all believed the government propaganda about this being a crime free country


----------

